# Big winter trout



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

Put in friday morning around 10. Fished till noon. Slightly stained water, incoming tide. Only 1 trout, but it was a fat 24.5" Did catch a bonus slot red for dinner. Put in this morn in same back bay area at 7:30. Only 2 trout landed, but they were 25" and 26" respectively. Lost 1 other really nice trout. Pulled out at 10:30. Gotta love big winter trout fishing!


----------

